# fluorite pictures please



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

most of my tanks are flourite original several threads, several tanks, lots of pics


----------



## Bree (Dec 17, 2010)

I use flourite dark in my 20 gallon, and i love it! It looks so natural and my plants grow insane with it. Highly recommend. ^^


----------



## purebishop (Feb 16, 2011)

flourite with root tabs


----------



## esworp (Mar 20, 2011)

Flourite in (timelapse) motion:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsuHn7JfbVI


----------



## TedP (Mar 25, 2011)

Here is a close up of the right side of my current project. That's fluorite regular and fluorite dark mixed...


----------



## mitchellgoosen (Feb 18, 2011)

thanks for the posts guys. Went out and bought a bag of fluorite red. Liked the way the red looked, kinda a nice dirt colored brown and im going to do the tank with alot of driftwood to give it kind of a forest feel. Just considering now if i want to mix it with something else or get another bag of red.


----------



## WhiteDevil (Jun 8, 2009)

Heres it with just flourite(which is 4 years old and going in the garden this year)


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

One month ago. The pennywort now curls across the surface and everything else is a bit more filled in. Ignore the scratches and smudges please 

P.S. I really like the look of Flourite, but it's a bit more difficult to plant in. I have another tank with Flourite black sand. It's not as attractive, but is easier to work with once it settles.


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

That reddish flourite looks like traditional corny aquarium gravel to me. I don't mean that as any sort of knock on anybody that likes it, but it ranks pretty low on my list of attractive substrates!


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

ktownhero said:


> That reddish flourite looks like traditional corny aquarium gravel to me. I don't mean that as any sort of knock on anybody that likes it, but it ranks pretty low on my list of attractive substrates!


couldn't agree more:thumbsup:


----------



## WhiteDevil (Jun 8, 2009)

Its part of the reason I am switching to BBB.


----------



## mitchellgoosen (Feb 18, 2011)

I dont think its corny, but probably wouldnt look good with a whole aquarium of just that...thinking about buying a regular bag to mix with..whats BBB by the way?


----------



## WhiteDevil (Jun 8, 2009)

it does mix quite well, Here it is NOW with eco








thats about the clearest pic I got of the gravel itself

here is a tank shot with the mix









BBB is Baylee's Better Bottom, its not a leaching substrate but rather a lighter one that even the thinnest of roots have NO problem grabbing on and mining through it.

http://www.bayleesfishees.com/store/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=226

its more of a darker river gravel when submerged and is rounded so bottom sifters wont be harmed or injured, its just not red like the flourite is(flourite regular reminds me of busted brick)


----------



## mitchellgoosen (Feb 18, 2011)

hmmmm i really like that BBB and thats kinda the look i was originally going for..might be returning the fluorite ha


----------

